# My new venture.........



## Abhishankar Adhikary (1 Nov 2018)

Hi,

Just started new scape.......

Let me know your views.....so that it can be more and more better .....

So what you say friends !!



*Title: TBD*

*Dimensions: 24" x 15" x 15"*

*CO2: Pressurize 3-4 bps*

*Filtration: Eheim 2215*

*Lights: 3 x 20 Watt lED *

*Photo Period:*  TBD

*Substrate: ADA Aquasoil*

*Hardscape: Shreyu rocks and some woods.....*

*Flora: TBD*

*Fauna: TBD*

*Journal Link: 





 

 *


----------



## Abhishankar Adhikary (5 Nov 2018)

Here is an update...........


----------



## Abhishankar Adhikary (5 Nov 2018)

Still waiting for other plants.....


----------



## Keith GH (5 Nov 2018)

Abhishankar Adhikary

A very interesting Aquascape reason being its full of interest as your eye's scan over the hardscape.

Only one concern all those small light coloured rocks totally unnecessary.  If you are going to have a complete substrate cover of plants I would remove them, I am positive you would see an improvement immediately.

Filtration I think a spray bar at the RH end would give you a greater overall water circulation.

Keith


----------



## Abhishankar Adhikary (5 Nov 2018)

Hi Keith,

Thanks for your nice words.

Well, 1st the small light coloured are not rock, they are actually ADA power sand......bcz it's a old soil that's why, while doing scaping it comes up above the ADA Amazonia....I will push them inside. Thanks for your observation.

Secondly for filtration I will do the necessary change.

Thanks again

Abhis


----------



## Abhishankar Adhikary (12 Nov 2018)

Plants are going ......still waiting for more plants......more suitable plants.........

Please share your views about right plants.....Currently I am bit confuse .....

Still I asked of Pogostomon Helferi, Blyxa, Rotalla Hi Red min (backside bush) and some Anubius petite.


----------



## Abhishankar Adhikary (15 Nov 2018)

Around 70% plantation done.

Need to plant right hand corner, front side and may be some moss on rocks.......

Suggestion please .........


----------



## Matt @ ScapeEasy (20 Nov 2018)

I would personally leave the rocks moss free. Are you wanting a carpeting plant for the front right? Monte Carlo would look ace!


----------



## Abhishankar Adhikary (20 Nov 2018)

Matt @ ScapeEasy said:


> I would personally leave the rocks moss free. Are you wanting a carpeting plant for the front right? Monte Carlo would look ace!


Hi Matt,

Thanks a lot.  Right now no thought about moos on rock. May be few on the woods.

Also want to do without any carpeting plant like HC or Monte Carlo or Glosso etc. etc.  That's why wanting something else and still can't decide.

So for foreground if you have anything in mind please suggest.

Thanks again.


----------



## Matt @ ScapeEasy (20 Nov 2018)

I would go with crypts in that case...


----------



## Abhishankar Adhikary (20 Nov 2018)

okis....which one will be suitable here !! Any name please !! Surely not Parva !!


----------



## dlambe (20 Nov 2018)

Pretty sure Parva is the smallest crypt (i stand to be corrected by the more knowledgeable though)


----------



## Abhishankar Adhikary (20 Nov 2018)

Well I already have some Parva, backside left corner.....but from my experience it goes bit taller than dwarf hair grass which you can see left side and also taller than lilaeopsis brasiliensis. 

Let's see......what can I add there .....

Thanks Matt


----------



## Abhishankar Adhikary (14 Dec 2018)

Well.....some update.....

Added UG, cryptocoryne flamingo, Eriocaulon redactum and Blyxa. Also trim the Rotala HRA.


----------



## HypeBuce (16 Jan 2019)

Abhishankar Adhikary said:


> Well.....some update.....
> 
> Added UG, cryptocoryne flamingo, Eriocaulon redactum and Blyxa. Also trim the Rotala HRA.
> 
> View attachment 120036



Looks sweet. The more dense the plants grow the better it'll look. Keep re planting trimmings 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Abhishankar Adhikary (17 Jan 2019)

Thanks HypeBuce.........

Last week........fighting with Blyxa and UG to grow them....some times melting and again growing......


----------



## Mark bowen (19 Jan 2019)

Looking good


----------



## Abhishankar Adhikary (31 Jan 2019)

Thanks Mark. Here is an Update..........


----------



## Keith GH (31 Jan 2019)

Abhishankar Adhikary

Looking good you must be pleased with the result.

Any chance of a front photo please?

Keith


----------



## danclouds (5 Feb 2019)

Really beautiful scape!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lee iley (6 Feb 2019)

Very nice scape.


----------

